# Lancaster Event August 2014 England



## Tracker (May 14, 2014)

Haven't seen anything posted as yet. Any one in England this August will be treated to a once in a lifetime event. Both flying Lancaster's in the world, together. There will be several air displays in the UK with the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight's Lancaster and fighters along with the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum Lancaster Canada will be flying in the skies together. After a 4 day flight from Hamilton to Coningsby, the Canadian Lancaster will be performing at Middleton St.George and East Kirkby as well as other events that are still being planned. Some information can be obtained from Lancaster Bomber 2014 UK Tour only for the month of August.
Lucky devils in the UK, wish I was there!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2014)

Should be great. I do hope that England reciprocates and sends the BBMF Lanc to Canada for a similar tour. That way, we could see 2 Lancs and 2 Mossies in one formation. Now wouldn't that be something!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (May 15, 2014)

Any date for the Middleton St George (AKA Durham Tees Valley) show? It should land there after all it was Mynarskis airfield.


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2014)

It's a couple of weeks since I checked the BBMF web site - at that time, no firm dates had been announced, just that the planning and training work-up would take place when the Canadian Lanc arrives.
I would guess that the M. St G. appearance will be for the Teesside air show, but could b wrong.
I'm hoping they'll both land at East Kirkby, so that all three Lancs can be seen, and heard, with engines running.
I'm already drooling at the thought of it .......


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2014)

It's a couple of weeks since I checked the BBMF web site - at that time, no firm dates had been announced, just that the planning and training work-up would take place when the Canadian Lanc arrives.
I would guess that the M. St G. appearance will be for the Teesside air show, but could b wrong.
I'm hoping they'll both land at East Kirkby, so that all three Lancs can be seen, and heard, with engines running.
I'm already drooling at the thought of it .......


----------



## A4K (May 16, 2014)

3 lancs together... now THAT would be something!!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2014)

Sure will be. It looks like it's going to East Kirkby, and hopefully the BBMF Lanc as well, so I'll be checking regularly to find out when etc.
If they land at EK, rather than just a 'fly past', and can taxy with the 'Just Jane' Lanc, that'll be fantastic !
Oh, and if they do, it'll be three different Marks - Mk1, MkX and MkVII - and I don't know if that's ever happened before !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2014)

Man, that was just be incredible!


----------



## s1chris (May 23, 2014)

Hello all,

The following appears to be the confirmed list for August. 







Edit - just seen the link in first post. Please delete my post of needed. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Donivanp (May 23, 2014)

Wish I could be there.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for that Chris. They all appear to be 'fly past' events, and all in the 'south' too (OK, south and east.) I'm still checking the BBMF site regularly, and hoping there's an event where they both land. If not, I'll have to get my Rs down to Coningsby I guess !


----------



## s1chris (May 23, 2014)

Hi Terry, I can't wait to hear the two flying together. I'm probably going to head south (from the midlands) to the Shoreham show and visit the wings museum while I'm down there. Will also update if I find any more info. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## pbehn (May 23, 2014)

s1chris said:


> Hi Terry, I can't wait to hear the two flying together. I'm probably going to head south (from the midlands) to the Shoreham show and visit the wings museum while I'm down there. Will also update if I find any more info.
> 
> Cheers Chris



I think it is a shame bordering on a disgrace that the Canadian lanc isn't coming to Northern England, that is where most Canadians were based. I would rather go to Canada to see it than South England


----------



## Tracker (Jun 13, 2014)

This is the latest schedule I have. 


Below is AIR DISPLAY SCHEDULE for AUGUST ONLY that features both Lancasters. A full schedule will be released in the future that will provide details about visiting us including stops at Coningsby and Humberside, flypasts including Middleton St. George and East Kirkby as well as other special events being planned. Last updated: June 11, 2014




Date	Event	Location
Thursday August 14	Airbourne: Eastbourne International Air Show - both Lancasters.


Eastbourne Airshow Airbourne Eastbourne, East Sussex
Friday August 15	Airbourne: Eastbourne International Air Show - both Lancasters.


Eastbourne Airshow Airbourne Eastbourne, East Sussex
Saturday August 16	Airbourne: Eastbourne International Air Show - both Lancasters.


Eastbourne Airshow Airbourne Eastbourne, East Sussex
Saturday August 16	Combined Ops Show - both Lancasters.


Combined Ops Military Vehicle and Airshow Headcorn, Kent
Sunday August 17	Airbourne: Eastbourne International Air Show - both Lancasters.


Eastbourne Airshow Airbourne Eastbourne, East Sussex
Sunday August 17	Combined Ops Show - both Lancasters.

Combined Ops Military Vehicle and Airshow Headcorn, Kent
Sunday August 17	Sywell Great War Airshow - both Lancasters.


Sywell Great War Airshow 2014 Sywell, Northamptonshire
Thursday August 21	Flypast - RAF Marham - both Lancasters.

Marham, Norfolk
Thursday August 21	Clacton Air Show - both Lancasters.


Clacton Air Show - The official Clacton Airshow Website - Clacton-on-Sea, Essex Clacton-on-Sea, Essex
Friday August 22	Clacton Air Show - both Lancasters.


Clacton Air Show - The official Clacton Airshow Website - Clacton-on-Sea, Essex Clacton-on-Sea, Essex
Saturday August 23	Dunsfold Wings Wheels - both Lancasters.


Cheap fun family day out August bank holiday at Wings Wheels airshow motoring display in Surrey Dunsfold, Surrey
Saturday August 23	Flypast - Carfest South - both Lancasters.

Carfest 2014 - Welcome to Carfest 2014 Laverstoke Park Farm, Hampshire
Saturday August 23	Dawlish Air Show - both Lancasters.


Dawlish Air Show | 22nd 23rd August 2014 Dawlish, Devon
Sunday August 24	Dunsfold Wings Wheels - both Lancasters.


Cheap fun family day out August bank holiday at Wings Wheels airshow motoring display in Surrey Dunsfold, Surrey
Sunday August 24	Flypast - Carfest South - both Lancasters.

Carfest 2014 - Welcome to Carfest 2014 Laverstoke Park Farm, Hampshire
Sunday August 24	Little Gransden Air Car Show - both Lancasters.


Little Gransden Air Car Show 2014 Little Gransden, Cambridgeshire
Saturday August 30	Bournemouth Air Festival - both Lancasters.


Bournemouth Air Festival 2014 Bournemouth, Dorset
Saturday August 30	Shoreham Airshow - both Lancasters.


Shoreham Airshow 2014 - 30th-31st August Shoreham, West Sussex
Sunday August 31	Bournemouth Air Festival - both Lancasters.


Bournemouth Air Festival 2014 Bournemouth, Dorset
Sunday August 31	Shoreham Airshow - both Lancasters.


Shoreham Airshow 2014 - 30th-31st August Shoreham, West Sussex
Saturday September 6	Scottish Airshow - both Lancasters.


Scottish Airshow ? Prestwick/Ayr 6th 7th September 2014 | The Scottish Airshow ? Prestwick International Airport Prestwick , Scotland
Saturday September 6	Air Waves Portrush - both Lancasters.

Air Waves Portrush Portrush, Northern Ireland
Sunday September 7	Air Waves Portrush - both Lancasters.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 13, 2014)

This is the latest schedule I have. 


Below is AIR DISPLAY SCHEDULE for AUGUST ONLY that features both Lancasters. A full schedule will be released in the future that will provide details about visiting us including stops at Coningsby and Humberside, flypasts including Middleton St. George and East Kirkby as well as other special events being planned. Last updated: June 11, 2014




Date	Event	Location
Thursday August 14	Airbourne: Eastbourne International Air Show - both Lancasters.


Eastbourne Airshow Airbourne Eastbourne, East Sussex
Friday August 15	Airbourne: Eastbourne International Air Show - both Lancasters.


Eastbourne Airshow Airbourne Eastbourne, East Sussex
Saturday August 16	Airbourne: Eastbourne International Air Show - both Lancasters.


Eastbourne Airshow Airbourne Eastbourne, East Sussex
Saturday August 16	Combined Ops Show - both Lancasters.


Combined Ops Military Vehicle and Airshow Headcorn, Kent
Sunday August 17	Airbourne: Eastbourne International Air Show - both Lancasters.


Eastbourne Airshow Airbourne Eastbourne, East Sussex
Sunday August 17	Combined Ops Show - both Lancasters.

Combined Ops Military Vehicle and Airshow Headcorn, Kent
Sunday August 17	Sywell Great War Airshow - both Lancasters.


Sywell Great War Airshow 2014 Sywell, Northamptonshire
Thursday August 21	Flypast - RAF Marham - both Lancasters.

Marham, Norfolk
Thursday August 21	Clacton Air Show - both Lancasters.


Clacton Air Show - The official Clacton Airshow Website - Clacton-on-Sea, Essex Clacton-on-Sea, Essex
Friday August 22	Clacton Air Show - both Lancasters.


Clacton Air Show - The official Clacton Airshow Website - Clacton-on-Sea, Essex Clacton-on-Sea, Essex
Saturday August 23	Dunsfold Wings Wheels - both Lancasters.


http://www.wingsandwheels.net/ Dunsfold, Surrey
Saturday August 23	Flypast - Carfest South - both Lancasters.

Carfest 2014 - Welcome to Carfest 2014 Laverstoke Park Farm, Hampshire
Saturday August 23	Dawlish Air Show - both Lancasters.


Dawlish Air Show | 22nd 23rd August 2014 Dawlish, Devon
Sunday August 24	Dunsfold Wings Wheels - both Lancasters.


http://www.wingsandwheels.net/ Dunsfold, Surrey
Sunday August 24	Flypast - Carfest South - both Lancasters.

Carfest 2014 - Welcome to Carfest 2014 Laverstoke Park Farm, Hampshire
Sunday August 24	Little Gransden Air Car Show - both Lancasters.


Little Gransden Air Car Show 2014 Little Gransden, Cambridgeshire
Saturday August 30	Bournemouth Air Festival - both Lancasters.


Bournemouth Air Festival 2014 Bournemouth, Dorset
Saturday August 30	Shoreham Airshow - both Lancasters.


Shoreham Airshow 2014 - 30th-31st August Shoreham, West Sussex
Sunday August 31	Bournemouth Air Festival - both Lancasters.


Bournemouth Air Festival 2014 Bournemouth, Dorset
Sunday August 31	Shoreham Airshow - both Lancasters.


Shoreham Airshow 2014 - 30th-31st August Shoreham, West Sussex
Saturday September 6	Scottish Airshow - both Lancasters.


Scottish Airshow ? Prestwick/Ayr 6th 7th September 2014 | The Scottish Airshow ? Prestwick International Airport Prestwick , Scotland
Saturday September 6	Air Waves Portrush - both Lancasters.

Air Waves Portrush Portrush, Northern Ireland
Sunday September 7	Air Waves Portrush - both Lancasters.


----------



## Nobby57 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hiya Terry, I have it on good authority that the two Airworthy Lancs will be doing a flypast at East Kirby to coincide with a fast ground run of the third. Photographers will be strategically placed so as to capture the impression that the East Kirby Lanc is taking off.
The Canadian Lanc, when it arrives, still has to be checked for a display and airworthiness certificate. The Canadian Lanc will then be able to do some civvie passenger flights...unfortunately all places have been taken though. Hope this helps.
Graham


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2014)

Nobby57 said:


> Hiya Terry, I have it on good authority that the two Airworthy Lancs will be doing a flypast at East Kirby to coincide with a fast ground run of the third. Photographers will be strategically placed so as to capture the impression that the East Kirby Lanc is taking off.
> The Canadian Lanc, when it arrives, still has to be checked for a display and airworthiness certificate. The Canadian Lanc will then be able to do some civvie passenger flights...unfortunately all places have been taken though. Hope this helps.
> Graham



thanks Nobby

well Terry looks like we have a trip to plan !!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks very much for the info Nobby. It's not showing on the EK web-site yet, so I'd better keep monitoring it, as they normally limit access to 4,000 bods on show days.
So, Red Two, it's either EK or Little Gransden air show - or both !!!


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm checking the map and flight prices...


----------



## Nobby57 (Jun 19, 2014)

A4K said:


> I'm checking the map and flight prices...



You are very welcome gentlemen...it's something I'd like to do too. I'll ask my source for some more info, but as another little 'taster', but you probably know this already...the East Kirby Lanc is definitely going to be a flyer. Don't know when yet, but when I asked about the grass runway length I was told it would be no problem, just shrubs to cut down and I think a farmer to sweet talk. I'll definitely give you everything I can find out as soon as I know.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks again Graham. The EK Lanc has come a long, long way since I was last on board her, back in 1991, and I'd love to see her get a CoA.


----------



## Nobby57 (Jun 19, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Thanks again Graham. The EK Lanc has come a long, long way since I was last on board her, back in 1991, and I'd love to see her get a CoA.



You are very welcome Terry...any 'scuttlebutt' I come across will head your way instantly.

Graham


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Thanks very much for the info Nobby. It's not showing on the EK web-site yet, so I'd better keep monitoring it, as they normally limit access to 4,000 bods on show days.
> So, Red Two, it's either EK or Little Gransden air show - or both !!!


both if i can !


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like no cheap flights from Ireland, so I'll have to miss the 3 together at East Kirkby (damn). 
Rechecked Tracker's post though, and the two will fly over Portrush (NI) for the Air Show on Sep 7! Now THAT I can manage! 

Thanks guys for posting the info!


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2014)

A4K said:


> Looks like no cheap flights from Ireland, so I'll have to miss the 3 together at East Kirkby (damn).
> Rechecked Tracker's post though, and the two will fly over Portrush (NI) for the Air Show on Sep 7! Now THAT I can manage!
> 
> Thanks guys for posting the info!



damn shame you cannot get over here my friend, one day i hope !


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 19, 2014)

That'll be a sight, maybe one day yours will come over here?

I've heard that someone paid $80,000 to fly in the cockpit on the way to the UK, and then someone paid $100,000 to do the same thing on the way back to Canada!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2014)

Yep, apparently it was on e-bay at £20,000 to fly to the UK as part of the crew. That would cover a substantial amount of the actual costs to get the Lanc to the UK and back, so a good way of at least partly financing the trip.


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2014)

Be nice to have that kind of dosh..! 

Hope to see you too Karl someday - planning on getting there next year for one of the big airshows.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 23, 2014)

Nobby -- you are correct. The East Kirby runway is too short approx. 4000(+-) feet. So they will be trying create a visual as you have stated.
Catch 22 --you are correct as well but their seat will not be in the cockpit, but they will be allowed to walk around once they have reached cruiseing altitude.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2014)

Karl, Mick and myself have booked for the Little Gransden airshow, where both Lancs will be attending, as well as a fly past by the Vulcan, so three Avro 'greats' in one day!
We're mulling over trying to get to East Kirkby the following day, although it's a bind as it's mainly back roads, but EK still haven't published the Canadian Lanc being there.
But, seeing them both at LG will be good enough - just hoping the weather stays good enough for them to fly.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2014)

The latest list of venues can be found at the link below. The East Kirkby event, with _three _Lancs, is already sold out - what a surprise - although I haven't seen it on their web site.
Good news is it _will _be at Teesside, the former Middleton St. George RCAF airfield, where Mynarski flew from, and Karl will be there.
We're also going to see both Lancs at Little Gransden, on August Bank Holiday weekend.
www.warplane.com/lancaster-2014-uk-tour


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2014)

i sure will, Durham tees valley airport, formally RAF Middleton st George is my local airport and is about 5 miles from my house as the Lancaster fly's !

so by hook or by crook i will be there on the 28th


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2014)

Might try to get up myself Karl, possibly by choo-choo, if Mick's not free. We'll sort it out at LG.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 29, 2014)

Bit of an update on this, as I use facebook something popped up this morning from the BBMF

Tickets for BBMF Hangar Tours Now On Sale

Booked my tour for Monday 11th August 1215


----------



## Tracker (Aug 1, 2014)

Lancaster VR-A from Hamilton, Canada is ready to depart for England on Monday 4 Aug 2014 at 1000 hrs (GMT-5). Will post departure pictures in the Monday PM. To my UK colleagues it will be only 4 days until you witness a great event. Please post pictures, so those of us less fortunate can live this experience vicariously through your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2014)

Great stuff ! And yes, given things go according to plan (cunning or standard vesrsion!) I'll be posting pics from Little Gransden, and possibly a couple of en-route shots, as the north-south 'low level' transit route, for air shows in the north west, passes almost over my house.


----------



## A4K (Aug 2, 2014)

Great stuff guys!

Got my accommodation sorted to see them in Northern Ireland on September 7th... can't wait!!!


----------



## Tracker (Aug 2, 2014)

Airframes,
Good stuff. Can hardly wait.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2014)

CWH departure delayed a day due to engine problems. Probably a good thing it happened before it left.

Avro Lancaster departure for U.K. tour pushed back to Tuesday - Latest Hamilton news - CBC Hamilton


----------



## Tracker (Aug 4, 2014)

Todays departure was delayed due to #2 engine flooding and other minor problems with this engine. By the time it was rectified, they were close to their 3pm departure window and there were strong thunderstorms in the area at that time, so to error on the side of safety, the craft will depart on tomorrow at 10 am EDT. There was the proper pomp and circumstance before the failure as shown in the attached pictures. Tomorrow will be more subdued.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the up-date. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that the engine(s), aircraft, and weather in transit are OK for a safe departure. Even the transit flight itself is an historic event, the significance of which might have been missed by some in the excitement of anticipation of seeing her in British skies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Aug 5, 2014)

After work by a great ground crew, the engine ran perfectly at 2 am this morning. The engine was tested again at about 0900 and worked perfectly. Lift off was at 1020 hrs. She is finally on her way, first stop this evening - Goose Bay Labrador. 











The museum flyby on a rainy overcast day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2014)

Cheers for the update! Wish the crew a safe and enjoyable flight - can't wait to see them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

Bon voyage to all! 
I'll be looking out for her arrival, south east over the UK to Coningsby - just in case I get a glimpse. And getting excited about seeing them both at Little Gransden.


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Bon voyage to all!
> I'll be looking out for her arrival, south east over the UK to Coningsby - just in case I get a glimpse. And getting excited about seeing them both at Little Gransden.



me too !


----------



## Tracker (Aug 5, 2014)

They landed safely in Goose Bay this afternoon, and are resting up for their trip tomorrow. Probably having an adult beverage.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the show guys. I've been told that the chances of the BBMF reciprocating are about the same as me spending a night with Kate Hudson.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2014)

You're probably right Andy. The BBMF Lanc is limited to hours per year, to prolong it's flying life for as many years as possible, and sending it overseas would really eat into these. 
It _might_ be why the RAFM has loaned the Typhoon to Canada, as a sort of reciprocation for the Lanc coming over.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 6, 2014)

Latest info"

"Latest update into Keflavik, Iceland is for arrival at approx. 8:15 pm local time (Iceland) - that's 9:15 pm in England and 4:15 pm back at home base in Hamilton. Depending on crew fatigue and weather, we might hop over to Reykjavik Thursday for a short visit (details if happens would be posted tomorrow). Can't wait for Coningsby on Friday!!!"


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2014)

Great stuff!
Do you happen to know the proposed route down the UK to Coningsby? The 'old' northern route across the 'Pond' made landfall (and landing) at Prestwick, Scotland. A route from there would possibly take them down the 'low level' route, down western England, probably to Crewe, with a turn to the south east for Coningsby. With a bit of luck, they'll be routed through the Manchester zone, and possibly pass very close to my place!


----------



## Tracker (Aug 7, 2014)

Airframes,
This is all I could find.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks very much for the details! Unfortunately, they'll be tracking down centrally, on the other side of the Pennines, so I won't see them. 
Good to see there's an escort formation being put up, and the fly-pasts over Lincoln Cathedral and Cranwell - giving them a well deserved 'red carpet' (or Red Arrows !) treatment.
Just two weeks to go before I get to see them - Yippee !!


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 8, 2014)

Safely arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2014)

Brilliant! Shame the weather prevented the planned formation flying, but the main thing is she's here, and looking great alongside old 'City of Lincoln' !
Well done to the crew and all concerned, in getting the Canadian Lanc here, as planned, safely and bang on time !!
Now, I wonder, if we found a 'cookie' or two, if both Lancs could overfly a certain building by the side of the Thames .....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 8, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Brilliant! Shame the weather prevented the planned formation flying, but the main thing is she's here, and looking great alongside old 'City of Lincoln' !
> Well done to the crew and all concerned, in getting the Canadian Lanc here, as planned, safely and bang on time !!
> Now, I wonder, if we found a 'cookie' or two, if both Lancs could overfly a certain building by the side of the Thames .....



Great idea


----------



## A4K (Aug 8, 2014)

Terry... 

Echo Terry's post - well done to the crew and organisers, can't wait till Sep 7th!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad to see she arrived safe and sound. Now remember guys, we do want her back.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 8, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Glad to see she arrived safe and sound. Now remember guys, we do want her back.



You want what back?


----------



## Tracker (Aug 8, 2014)

Herman1rg,
Excellent photo!! The ones I have seen from our museum are not half as good.
Great to see them together. Awe inspiring.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2014)

Great to see! Looking forward to more shots.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 8, 2014)

Just a thought! Should we create a new thread for all of the great photos that our UK colleagues will be posting? Mods you're thoughts.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2014)

Good idea. I'll be posting mine (given that the UK weather behaves!) in a thread covering the Little Gransden air show (August 24th), and will gladly contribute to any dedicated thread covering the visit.
Now, what was it you wanted back? Ah, bacon! Yes, you can have a year's supply of bacon - not sure about the Lancaster though !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2014)

The first formation flight has been made today.
Following maintenance checks after its arrival from Canada, the CWH Lancaster made its first check flight from Coningsby on Tuesday evening. 
Both Lancasters took part in a practice formation flight over Coningsby today (Wednesday), in a tandem formation, with the BBMF's Lancaster, PA474, in the lead. A short video clip was shown on BBC News, and they looked fantastic!
Handy to know, in advance, that displays might be flown in a tandem formation, as it may allow photographers to set-up accordingly.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 13, 2014)

BBC News - Historic Lancasters' tandem flight takes place in Lincolnshire


----------



## A4K (Aug 13, 2014)

Great stuff! Funny though, I always imagined they would be flying side by side for some reason.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2014)

Me too, or maybe echelon left or right.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 28, 2014)

I thought this would be an appropriate spot for pictures of the end of a great adventure for VRA. She landed around noon Eastern time to a hugh crowd of a couple of thousand faithful. Glad she is back, a little tired (I bet).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Sep 28, 2014)

Great shots mate! Love the second to last of that couple... if that dosen't prove why these birds are worth keeping flying, nothing does!


----------



## Tracker (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks A4K

My thoughts exactly!!
This emotion has been felt on both sides of the Atlantic. If you go to  and search the tweets, you may find a picture that did me in - a farmers field with the inscription "Good luck Vera".
It was a great adventure"
Now if only Thumper could come over here?????


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice to have her home. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2014)

Great stuff. 
I posted in my Lancaster thread about how grateful I, and many, many thousands of people in the UK are, for the opportunity to see two Lancs airborne together, and I'd like to repeat those thanks here - very well done to all concerned in bringing the CWH Lancaster to the UK, and great that it returned safely.
Will PA474 return the compliment?
Who knows? But there are rumours .... given it was dismantled and shipped over, or in the back of a transport kite, to save on hours flown, and therefore not going too much over the annual 'allowance', then perhaps it might happen. I've heard snippets of how enthusiastic the BBMF were, and how pleased with the enormous success of the tour, so you never know.
Personally, I think that a one year UK 'air show season' (*) without the Lanc in the BBMF line-up would be little different to past times when she's undergone deep service, and I would like to see her participate in shows in Canada and the USA, if only as an expression of gratitude for the fantastic gesture of CWH in bringing their Lanc to Britain, and, of course, a diplomatic gesture too, and I'm sure many enthusiasts here in the UK would agree with me.
Of course, being a serving RAF aircraft, with serving RAF personnel, as opposed to a civilian, commercial operation, would make a difference, but I'm sure any perceived 'problems' with that could be overcome.

(*) Given PA474 went to Canada, then that would more or less 'use up' the annual hours allowance, set by the RAF to prolong flying life, so it would probably mean no displays in the UK or Europe for the remainder of that year. A small price to pay, I feel, in order to reciprocate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Sep 28, 2014)

I believe many lives were touched by this even on both sides of the pond. The best photo that struck me (besides the ones of the immense crowds) is attached. It is from twitter and I believe copyright belongs to "sunndenlyseemore" (Could be wrong). I think it summed up every thing on the Lancs departure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2014)

Brilliant !


----------



## A4K (Sep 29, 2014)

With Terry!


----------



## Totalize (Sep 30, 2014)

Glad to have her back in Canada and very pleased that she was able to make the cross Atlantic trip to the UK. It is quite the site to see pictures of the two Lancs flying in formation. Actually hearing and seeing one of them is a real treat but two at the same time must of been dam impressive.
Got to dig up my pics of VRA I took at the Hamilton airshow back in 2012.


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2014)

it was amazing to see them both together in the air, something i will always remember and well worth the trip to Little Gransden airshow !

glad she is home safetly, now about next year..........


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm with Karl. Seeing them was just fantastic, but hearing them too was amazing. Something I'll treasure for the rest of my years.
Now, for next year ... how about all the airworthy B-17s, with an escort of as many P-51s as possible, in UK skies, in the area they operated from during WW2 ......
I'm dribbling at the thought of that sight and sound !!!!


----------



## A4K (Sep 30, 2014)

With Karl and Terry...neither my dad nor myself will ever forget seeing them in Portrush. 
Glad VerRAs home safe, but so grateful she came over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

